# Rise of Nations Errors



## soccerdog015 (Jul 23, 2003)

When I play the game Rise of Nations, it always either freezes up when the games starts and i have to restart the computer or when i do get to the game the graphics dont fill in all the way and all the buildings are white. Also, whenever I try to play on the internet it always says connention failed. I am also way over the minimal requirements for the game. PLease respond with answers to these problems


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

http://forums.techguy.org/t147219/s.html

Make sure you do everything in that.


----------



## Low Mein (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah well I'm sure that was real helpful for soccordog
If you're done reading McTimson's er lecture I'll offer this:
There are numerous known issues with Rise of Nations -- I've gotten the infamous gathering exception data crash. That said its still one of the best games ever released and the hope among the RoN community is that Brian Reynolds and Big Huge Games will solve all of the bugs eventually through patches. Here are several sites that have both tech support explaining the bugs and problems with various hardware and operating systems and forums in which other users offer some suggestions:
www.microsoft.com/games/riseofnations
ron.heavengames.com
www.bighugegames.com
There's nothing really out there that solves everyone's glitches and so far the two patches released haven't done that either. In aninterview with RoN Heaven Reynolds acknowledges the problems and says the company is working on a third patch. Hang in there, this game is worth it.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm with Mc Tinson in that...just not enough information was provided. I could whip out my Magic 8 Ball but that would get us nowhere.

Can you tell us all about the computer you're trying to run that game on? In particular I'd like to know which Operating System you're running, which video card is installed, which version of Direct X, how fast of processor, and how much system memory (RAM) you have installed. 

Thanks...

Jay


----------



## soccerdog015 (Jul 23, 2003)

I have windows 2000, I have the the lastest version of direct X, I have a Rage 128 GL video card, 900 mhz processor, and i have 654,832 kb of RAM


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Sorry to say that it looks like it's time to upgrade your video card. ATI hasn't produced updated drivers since 2001 and there have been a few graduations in DirectX since then. That game is new and will require much better driver support than what you're getting.


----------



## litchKing07 (Aug 30, 2003)

Each time i try to play a CTW campain it min. to desktop and says 'gathering exception! data' then an error occurs and i have to restart my pc in order to play it again. the same thing happens when i try to load a saved game.


----------

